
Show HN: CryptoStandardizer – the one crypto API your toolset was missing - ymslavov
https://cryptostandardizer.com
======
ymslavov
Hi guys!

I'm Yasen, one of the people behind CryptoStandardizer. It is a side project
which was born from a pain I had on a daily basis while working with a few of
my last clients.

As a web developer I see a trend of websites wanting to stay relevant by
integrating crypto-related information and news on their pages and that's what
my clients wanted to do as well. The task was simple at first sight - get
crypto coins data from a few exchanges and let's unify it so it's easy to
consume by our clients. It wasn't long before I came to realize there are a
staggering number of exchanges, each using their own coin symbols (one would
use DSH for Dash, while others would use DASH, for example).

CryptoStandardizer is exactly what it sounds like - it's an API that allows
you to easily standardize crypto coin symbols across 100+ exchanges, make your
system as stable as possible and as an added bonus it gets rid of your
headache!

It's a work in progress, I'd love to know what you guys think of the project
and I'll be more than happy to get ideas on how to make the service an even
more enjoyable experience.

